# Bow Cable Tune code???



## edthearcher (Nov 2, 2002)

*post*

go to the PSE web site, down load owners manual, they also have a tune guide, gives string and cable length. you should know what year your bow is, this helps. if not try calling PSE there number is on the web site


----------

